# Switch from 12/12 to 10/14 .. 8 weeks into flowering.



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 15, 2011)

SO my grow is 8 weeks 1 day in and I decided to cut the lights back from 12/12 to 10/14 for the last week. Im thinking this will make them mature quicker. the yield is allready there so im not worried about the wieght. what are your thoughts?


----------



## cacamal (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with you. hope you post your results!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 15, 2011)

cacamal said:


> I agree with you. hope you post your results!!


cool glad to hear what im doing isnt retarded. I will let you know the result


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> cool glad to hear what im doing isnt retarded. I will let you know the result


Would like to see your results as I'm always interested in exploring new ways to enhance my grows! Subbed!


----------



## mygirls (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> SO my grow is 8 weeks 1 day in and I decided to cut the lights back from 12/12 to 10/14 for the last week. Im thinking this will make them mature quicker. the yield is allready there so im not worried about the wieght. what are your thoughts?


i have tried 12 on and 24 off no diffrence


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

mygirls said:


> i have tried 12 on and 24 off no diffrence


damn. well I allready set the timer i will see what it does


----------



## budleydoright (Aug 16, 2011)

the 15th was 8 weeks in for me too. 
I can't wait!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 1738867View attachment 1738865

sum new photos. the nugs look done?


----------



## stephengardener (Aug 16, 2011)

they look shit hot to me bro congratulations on a job well done


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

stephengardener said:


> they look shit hot to me bro congratulations on a job well done


thank you very much!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

budleydoright said:


> the 15th was 8 weeks in for me too.
> I can't wait!


throw sum pics up would love to see them.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job! I am using a reduced lighting schedule that I am actually at 9/15 on the last week. Trichomes really seem to push out. There is nothing wrong with this and you will save electricity


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Great job! I am using a reduced lighting schedule that I am actually at 9/15 on the last week. Trichomes really seem to push out. There is nothing wrong with this and you will save electricity


would 10/14 be allright? gud to hear this. thanks.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know that cannabis will bud in longer dark periods. It really does not have to be 12/12. I have personaly never tried this but have heard of it. I like the idea of saving electricity I wonder if you can flower since day one like this? I dont see why not but would be cool to find out. I would be a great way for me to get more lights in there and not go up too much more on my bill. Any pics LILBSDAD? I would love to see those girls.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 1739039View attachment 1739037View attachment 1739036View attachment 1739033View attachment 1739028Pics 1 and 3 are Grapefruit Romulan, and 2 and 5 are Black Domina taken down last night. Pic 4 is side by side. I used the lighting schedule from the 12-1 lighting for the flowering part on this. I have some that are vegging under the 12-1 veg cycle right now that have been going for 19 days and doing great. I will post that 12-1 lighting schedule that I am using in a minute, please note I did not come up with this 12-1 lighting schedule but am trying it out mainly for the energy conservation, but also for heat issues.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is the technique mentioned: the bigest innovator in the history of cannabis in my generation is Reinhard Delp. Not only did he invent and is the holder of the patent for ice water extraction, he has been building flower forcers since 1992. His new solar powered Sun-gate is the leader of the industry. He was the first to feminize seeds and sell them in Europe in the late 90&#8217;s. His process was done naturally, without the use of any chemicals.





No one is more copied but seldom matched than Mr. Delp, who to me is the top grower of our generation. The first time he impressed me he showed me 2 plants, planted next to one another, 1 completely covered in powdery mildew, the other completely clean and beautiful. He was developing mildew and mold resistant genetics.

In the late 90&#8217;s Reinhard brought back the gas lantern routine that you find in any college grade horticulture book, and applied it to cannabis. Cannabis needs only 13 hours to stay in the vegetative growth stage. The 18-6 lighting schedule in vegetation, actually stress your plants, that never get that much light in one-day outdoors. Cannabis is an outdoor plant. Growing indoors you should copy how it grows outdoors. No Cannabis growing in Afghanistan gets 18 hours of light in growth pattern. Most strains today have some part Indica in their genetic pool. Even equatorial strains don&#8217;t get 18 hours of sun a day.

The 12-1 lighting schedule is as follows 12 hours lights on, 5.5 lights off, 1-hour lights on, 5.5 lights off, and repeat schedule. The 1 hour on in between off period fools the plants that stay in vegetative growth state! Your immediate savings are 5 hours in energy costs daily, as well as your bulbs and equipment lasting longer. But how do the plants react to this lighting schedule?

You see immediate growth response from your plants, they are happy from the added rest time. By day 14 the plants tripled in size. The plants are bushy with twice as many bud sites without topping or bending, In fact when you top and stretch your plants out, you get many more bud sites than you would have had under 18-6 using same procedure of topping and stretching plant, your growing bigger and better and faster.

So your saving 5 hours daily in energy costs, as well as your excellerated growth pattern which also saves you time and energy and equipment use. 

In the flowering stage, never use 12-12, start your flowering period at 11 hours on 13 hours off. When your are growing outdoors each day you get less and less sun light, you should copy the way the sun acts naturally in your indoor grow. So first 2 weeks of flower you go 11 on 13 off, the next 2 weeks you go down to 10.5 on 13.5 off, next 2 weeks 10 on 14 off, next two weeks 9.5 on 14.5 off and the last weeks of flower you should be at 9 hours on and 15 hours off. You&#8217;ll get bigger and better buds by copying the way the sun light works on cannabis outdoors. 

Cannabis is an outdoor plant and you should copy the way it grows outdoors indoors. The only thing that 18-6, and then 12-12 lighting schedule's do is make the energy companies rich as well as the people who sell lights and equipment, the more you use the more you spend. 12-1 lighting schedule is a more natural way to grow indoors and you well have the best results you have ever had and save as much as 50% in energy costs​


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

Only thing that would worrie me about going from day one of flower with a 10/14 or less would be the yield. if it will still yield the same thats the way to go. mine have been on a cut back light cycle for 3 days now and i can see a difference. or they are just done anyway


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a copy and paste. A lot of people have been skeptical (I have a thread going on this), but I can say that it is working great so far. Like I said, I only did the flowering part of this this time, but I have some in the veg stage that have been going for 19 days and they are doing great.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Here is the technique mentioned: the bigest innovator in the history of cannabis in my generation is Reinhard Delp. Not only did he invent and is the holder of the patent for ice water extraction, he has been building flower forcers since 1992. His new solar powered Sun-gate is the leader of the industry. He was the first to feminize seeds and sell them in Europe in the late 90&#8217;s. His process was done naturally, without the use of any chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that makes alot of sense im going to try that. im going to do 12/12 for 2 weeks then 11/13 for 2 weeks then 10.5/13.5 for 2 weeks then 10/14


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Only thing that would worrie me about going from day one of flower with a 10/14 or less would be the yield. if it will still yield the same thats the way to go. mine have been on a cut back light cycle for 3 days now and i can see a difference. or they are just done anyway


You are actually starting at 11/13 and reducing from there. I am not finished with my harvest yet, but from the looks of it there is not going to be any difference in yield. I usually average pretty close to the same on every harvest so I will be able to tell if it is under. It doesn't affect them when that happens outdoors so I don't see why it would indoors.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> You are actually starting at 11/13 and reducing from there. I am not finished with my harvest yet, but from the looks of it there is not going to be any difference in yield. I usually average pretty close to the same on every harvest so I will be able to tell if it is under. It doesn't affect them when that happens outdoors so I don't see why it would indoors.


true that true that. those buds look fantastic. what do you usually yield per plant?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Sounds interesting. I may consider giving this a try. Curious to see end results compared to straight up 12/12.

Dank ass budz by the way!!!! +REP


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> true that true that. those buds look fantastic. what do you usually yield per plant?


I usually average 4-5 ounces per plant. I do not weigh them individually but rather take the total weight then average that out to ounces per plant.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I usually average 4-5 ounces per plant. I do not weigh them individually but rather take the total weight then average that out to ounces per plant.


are you in a dwc?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

FFOF soil 5 gallon buckets. I usually run 20 under 4 X 1000w hps but I just went to 5 X 1000w lights so I have been running 25 lately


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> FFOF soil 5 gallon buckets. I usually run 20 under 4 X 1000w hps but I just went to 5 X 1000w lights so I have been running 25 lately


so 4 per light? around 20 zips? damn thats gud.i run 9 to each 1,000 and pull 1 and 3/4 to 2 an a quarter a plant so a little under that. roots organic soil. next grow will be ffof and light warrior mix


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> FFOF soil 5 gallon buckets. I usually run 20 under 4 X 1000w hps but I just went to 5 X 1000w lights so I have been running 25 lately


less plants is allways a gud thing


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> so 4 per light? around 20 zips? damn thats gud.i run 9 to each 1,000 and pull 1 and 3/4 to 2 an a quarter a plant so a little under that. roots organic soil. next grow will be ffof and light warrior mix


It's actually 5 per light. I have a 10 X 10 space so I do 5 rows of 5. 1 light in each corner and one in the middle of all of those. I am allowed to have 6 lbs dry (96ozs) so I usually set that as my goal. 20 zips per light is about right though


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> It's actually 5 per light. I have a 10 X 10 space so I do 5 rows of 5. 1 light in each corner and one in the middle of all of those. I am allowed to have 6 lbs dry (96ozs) so I usually set that as my goal. 20 zips per light is about right though


thats legit. good growing


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> SO my grow is 8 weeks 1 day in and I decided to cut the lights back from 12/12 to 10/14 for the last week. Im thinking this will make them mature quicker. the yield is allready there so im not worried about the wieght. what are your thoughts?


 Back when I wasn't perpetual and wasn't cloning, I used to cut down the light cycle 30 mins per day after day 60. It seemed to mature those longer flowering phenos quicker than leaving the light on 12/12. This was actually a regular practice of mine.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Back when I wasn't perpetual and wasn't cloning, I used to cut down the light cycle 30 mins per day after day 60. It seemed to mature those longer flowering phenos quicker than leaving the light on 12/12. This was actually a regular practice of mine.


thanks for the info. It seems to be working for me as well... quick question. my grow is in danger of being riped off. I have two people looking for it one in particular that is really hurting for money has no money to pay his rent and is in the middle of a grow. my plants look pretty done but they are starting to spit out new white hairs. if I chop it do you think im going to lose much weight? its a 7 week strain im 8 weeks 2 days in.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 16, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> .... if I chop it do you think im going to lose much weight? its a 7 week strain im 8 weeks 2 days in.


 You'll lose a lot more weight if you get ripped off than if you chop now .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> You'll lose a lot more weight if you get ripped off than if you chop now .


thats what my mother told me today to lol


----------



## mygirls (Aug 17, 2011)

looking very nice great job..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 17, 2011)

mygirls said:


> looking very nice great job..


thank you very much!


----------



## elduece (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm run a fixed 10hr flowering light schedule (first 2 hrsCFL + 6 hrs 600 watts of HID + 2hrs CFL) during summer indoors because of the summer heat carries through the night over here.. Those that come up as mostly sativas from my bag seed collection always finished considerably quicker, as potent but smaller -with foxtails and all. The plants with those fatter finger leaves seem to be unaffected by lack of light time.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 17, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> FFOF soil 5 gallon buckets. I usually run 20 under 4 X 1000w hps but I just went to 5 X 1000w lights so I have been running 25 lately


Yields are good I agree, but not the best. I believe you can pull way more with 4 x 1000w. Your saying your pulling 80 onions outta 20 ladies. Thats 5 bows, I believe you can pull 2 per light withg no prob. @ per light is more or less what I average. I know you can do it. Have you considered vertical lighting?? How long do you veg for?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 17, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> thanks for the info. It seems to be working for me as well... quick question. my grow is in danger of being riped off. I have two people looking for it one in particular that is really hurting for money has no money to pay his rent and is in the middle of a grow. my plants look pretty done but they are starting to spit out new white hairs. if I chop it do you think im going to lose much weight? its a 7 week strain im 8 weeks 2 days in.


WTF? Fuckin assholes I hope they fucking get shot in the head. Karmas a bitch wait till it comes around. This pisses me off soo much to hear about shit like this. Suck it up and wait for your own shit, go get a fucking job dont hate on someones hard work and time! Sorry to hear this shit is happening to you. Cut that bitch down. Dont worry about hairs bro. I never go by hairs some people swear by it. You know when your buds are ready. Take em down especially if they are in danger of getting housed.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 17, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> WTF? Fuckin assholes I hope they fucking get shot in the head. Karmas a bitch wait till it comes around. This pisses me off soo much to hear about shit like this. Suck it up and wait for your own shit, go get a fucking job dont hate on someones hard work and time! Sorry to hear this shit is happening to you. Cut that bitch down. Dont worry about hairs bro. I never go by hairs some people swear by it. You know when your buds are ready. Take em down especially if they are in danger of getting housed.


I have sum plants that have a few amber and the rest are cloudy o amber on the others. will it lose much weight?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bro trich colors have nothing to do with weight unless they are preemie/clear. If you have cloudy trichs she is good to go. Some people preffer the cloudy trichs over amber or even a 50/50 or 30/70, u get the picture. If you can post any pics I can def let you know if I think she is ready. Like homebrewer said its better to harvest a bit early if this was the case than to loose your whole crop due to some fuckin thieve assholes! Take her down and get what you can and be happy that at least you didnt get jacked. Be careful where you put your girls and dont tell anyone ever. Too many haters out there.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 17, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Bro trich colors have nothing to do with weight unless they are preemie/clear. If you have cloudy trichs she is good to go. Some people preffer the cloudy trichs over amber or even a 50/50 or 30/70, u get the picture. If you can post any pics I can def let you know if I think she is ready. Like homebrewer said its better to harvest a bit early if this was the case than to loose your whole crop due to some fuckin thieve assholes! Take her down and get what you can and be happy that at least you didnt get jacked. Be careful where you put your girls and dont tell anyone ever. Too many haters out there.


Well I have 28 of them in one room and 30 in the other the 28 are ready i just dont want to lose any wieght cause This is how I support my family. A guy that I used to grow with which is in the midle of a grow drove by my house and seen me out frount. hes friends with my unlce and I told my unlce that im gettting ready to harvest cause hes bitting at the bit to trade me yellow norcos for a zip. the guy robed e before when my girl was having my first child he went in my house with the key i gave him and broke my window and robed my shit. even took my kids dvds. so i know hes looking to come up on me.

how much more weight would I gain by waiting a week? i would be pissed if I yield less than 2 ounces a plant thats what I allways get


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 17, 2011)

noneof them are clear there are a few that are a little glassy


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 18, 2011)

i didnt chop them down hit them with sum overdrive


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah bro fuckit if its inside your home your good. Just make sure you dont leave for shit. Your pretty much stuck there until you harvest I thought you were talking about an outdoor grow you had that someone found. Fuck that guy Im pretty sure that guys is not gonna run up in your crib with you and your fam at home and if he does beat that fuckers ass!! You need to move bro. As soon as your done pick up and leave. This is the main reason I dont like doing shit with anyone especially a dirtbag like that. If you ever do decide to go into biz with someone make sure they are legit people.

Peace,

MEGA


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 19, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Nah bro fuckit if its inside your home your good. Just make sure you dont leave for shit. Your pretty much stuck there until you harvest I thought you were talking about an outdoor grow you had that someone found. Fuck that guy Im pretty sure that guys is not gonna run up in your crib with you and your fam at home and if he does beat that fuckers ass!! You need to move bro. As soon as your done pick up and leave. This is the main reason I dont like doing shit with anyone especially a dirtbag like that. If you ever do decide to go into biz with someone make sure they are legit people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
we cant sell our house the market is too low lol. the guy is a dirt bag and i wouldnt put it past him to try and catch me slippen and tie us up. too bad i got sum heat that I sleep with at night just waiting for a knock at the door at 4 am.. ohhhh please do. I hope there is two people I will shoot one and tell the other one to drag his homeboy to the car and get him the fuck up off my porch


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 19, 2011)

I choped down today. im tired as fuck. just thinking of all the triming in 6 days makes me wanna puke


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 19, 2011)

come on in


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 19, 2011)

There you go big dog. Blast them fools and fuck the bullshit you gotta hold down the fort and protect your fam. Maybe you can rent your home out to someone and rent another home in another city. Just trying to think of a way for your fam to be safe sticky. I bet your tired and drained by stress. Whenever you get a chance dont forget to post some nugporn for me. Be easy bra! And stay safe!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 19, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> cool glad to hear what im doing isnt retarded. I will let you know the result


*not even close, glad your experimenting/testing.. its the only way for us to figure out what works, and what doesnt.. 

--cheers


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 19, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> There you go big dog. Blast them fools and fuck the bullshit you gotta hold down the fort and protect your fam. Maybe you can rent your home out to someone and rent another home in another city. Just trying to think of a way for your fam to be safe sticky. I bet your tired and drained by stress. Whenever you get a chance dont forget to post some nugporn for me. Be easy bra! And stay safe!


yeah really stressed. I have to find sumone to run my operation while im in jail. Im probably going to do a county year which is 8months 20 days. hopfully I only do 6 months cause its so packed. My son is going to be talking soon asking where his daddy is and my daughter will be walking by the time i get out. I want to spend time with them but I have to baby sit this dank thats drying. and man my allergys are driving me crazy runny nose all night long. I will post sum pics of sum nugs as soon as I start trimming. stay up . ::david::


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *not even close, glad your experimenting/testing.. its the only way for us to figure out what works, and what doesnt..
> 
> --cheers


yup yup allways have to try new stuff and pay attention to the next guy cause you can allways learn sumthing. never read a book or watched a movie on how to grow and I bet I know just as much as the dvds or books just by keeping my eyes open.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ive been a long time critic of the 24/0 18/6 and the 16/8 12/12 light schedule all along i think that giving your plant the closest thing to actual lighting schedules they would have outdoors is a factor that needs to be looked into further i would love to have someone do a test run to see just how they compare..


----------



## Phlange (Aug 20, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> cool glad to hear what im doing isnt retarded. I will let you know the result


I am no authority, but after two grows, I'm the HUGEST believer in what plants do when they can't be seen (rest and dark is gooood). Very curious to see yiur results also ))


----------



## stlios (Nov 16, 2022)

MrStickyScissors said:


> that makes alot of sense im going to try that. im going to do 12/12 for 2 weeks then 11/13 for 2 weeks then 10.5/13.5 for 2 weeks then 10/14


----------



## stlios (Nov 16, 2022)

My lady's incredible bulk mimosa Orange Punch, gorilla zkitlez . 8 weeks in flower tent 1.5*1.5 light 2 hps 600 w, 2 led lights 2*200 w Total wattage 1600 w


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 17, 2022)

Ok. Now I am confused.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 17, 2022)

Might want to get them cold in dark cycle to finish faster. Only way l know to speed up time! Unless your lights aren't on full power already.


----------

